# Donetsk Sergey Prokofiev International Airport



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Is currently under attack by the Ukrainian government forces.

Yep.

https://twitter.com/dnrpress


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

That's sad.

Not much connection to Classical Music though.


----------



## Cantabile (May 24, 2014)

So, so sad. And, it is an airport whose name reminds us of the highest things civilisations can achieve, all that wonderful music!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...long way to go just to listen to the War sonatas.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

When that area of the world becomes truly westernized, they'll rename it ExxonMobil Airport.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If instead it was called Tikhon Khrennikov Airport then perhaps they might have left it alone...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Donetsk Sergey Prokofiev International Airport today:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> When that area of the world becomes truly westernized, they'll rename it ExxonMobil Airport.


Poland is very much Westernized, but the Warsaw airport is named after Chopin.


----------

